# NAD Univox U-1011 105Watts guitar head !



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

This baby was for sale for the last couple of month`s locally. Finally managed to negotiate with the seller and brought it home ! The U-1011 is part of the family now !!!










Needs a good cleaning( stinks of cigarettes and beer ) , new tubes, new caps... you know... the reg drill...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Details?

Specs?


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Very cool! You have been on a real amp/gear buying spree lately...I am living vicariously through you...lol


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Details?
> 
> Specs?


*Univox B Group - 1971*

These amps were distinguished by the fact that they were convered in either light blue/dark blue vinyl or black/grey vinyl. They were combination amps with transistors and lots of tubes. As far as I can tell, almost all of the amps and cabinets were availible in both colors.

*1010/1011* (1) ($605) - separate w/ 10 tubes, 105 W, 2 channels, 4 inputs, bright and normal for eah channel, volume for each channel , bass, middle and treble shared on both. presence, reverb, tremolo speed and intensity, variable impedence (8/16ohm) and a cabinet w/ 8 10" Univox Special Design speakers. Volume for channel one also had "Pull HB", a brightness/boost selector. Also has a 2-4-8 ohm switch on the back, as well as 4 separate speaker outputs, and two foot switch inputs. The handles are located on top of the head. The 1010 came with the 1011 (amp) and the 2080 (cab).

This baby has a quad of 6L6 in the power section and six 12AX7 in preamp and effect channels.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Brett Pearson said:


> Very cool! You have been on a real amp/gear buying spree lately...I am living vicariously through you...lol



lol... Thanks... I'm having a blast !

I`m finally able to afford the amps that I always wanted younger... You only live once and the hell with it, I'm going to enjoy mine as much as I can !

HNG^%$


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> You only live once and the hell with it, I'm going to enjoy mine as much as I can !


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> This baby has a quad of 6L6 in the power section and six 12AX7 in preamp and effect channels.


Congrats! 

ENJOY!!

Now...could you please turn it down a bit so I can hear my TV!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> Now...could you please turn it down a bit so I can hear my TV!



What ???  What??? You said something ??? 

HNG^%$


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

"Look at my Marshall 100 watter!"
"Pfff, go home, mine is 105 watts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice. I look forward to your garage sale.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ti-Ron said:


> "Look at my Marshall 100 watter!"
> "Pfff, go home, mine is 105 watts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


What's 100 watts when you can have 105 !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nice. I look forward to your garage sale.


I'll sell all the furniture before selling my gear !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Im having a nice cup of coffee and going over some pics. Wanted to share my little Univox collection that I currently have.

Univox U-1011 guitar head, 105 Watts circa 1972 with 4 6L6 in the power section.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Univox U-1061 bass head, 105 Watts circa 1972 with 4 6L6 in the power section.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Univox U-1080 P.A. head, 105 Watts circa 1972 with 4 6L6 in the power section.

Still working on it to bring it back from the dead...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Univox U-1561 Bass head, 150 Watts circa 1972 with four 6550 in the power section.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Univox U-1226 Guitar head, 60 Watts circa 1972 with 2 6L6 in the power section.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a nice little museum you have there. Frankly, not sure which one I'd grab first if the grabbing was good.

However, I see a familiar logo in that last pic of the 60 watter (BTW: I am always skeptical of a 2x6L6 amp that's rated more than 40 watts, especially when the rest of the line is, comparatively, conservatively rated.... but then again 6550s need a lot higher voltages so assuming they cheaped out and used the same PT on a bunch of diff models that could be why, but I seriously digress). So, what's the config of that Riviera underneath? Looks a bit big for the ubiquitous 1x15. Have you been hiding a 4x12 from me... or even [gasp] the mythical (alleged to exist, but I have never seen any visual evidence of) 6x10 (same cab with a different baffle)?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> So, what's the config of that Riviera underneath? Looks a bit big for the ubiquitous 1x15. Have you been hiding a 4x12 from me... or even [gasp] the mythical (alleged to exist, but I have never seen any visual evidence of) 6x10 (same cab with a different baffle)?


You've seen it before... Its a 115 cab.

I've never heard of or seen a 610 from Riviera! Would love for it to exist !


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> You've seen it before... Its a 115 cab.
> 
> I've never heard of or seen a 610 from Riviera! Would love for it to exist !


My Riviera 1x15 was twice that tall.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I was tricked - that 60 watt Univox is much smaller than I thought.



cboutilier said:


> My Riviera 1x15 was twice that tall.


I think his is just sideways; mine is the same but flipped the other way (as are all the other ones I've seen, including the older script logo ones).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I was tricked - that 60 watt Univox is much smaller than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his is just sideways; mine is the same but flipped the other way (as are all the other ones I've seen, including the older script logo ones).


Mine script was taller than his is wide. It was easily 26" tall or more. It also had a 1" tall rectangular port across of the skinny sides.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BBtf8hribMQ_MsqJV1QA8robVeJV1cVh2pCDcY0/


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

GG is correct, the logo on mine was moved. You can set it up 2 different way.

I think the script logo cabs might be taller since they had a front port that later cabs don't.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> GG is correct, the logo on mine was moved. You can set it up 2 different way.
> 
> I think the script logo cabs might be taller since they had a front port that later cabs don't.


When I get my combo cab finished, I'll probably sell my block logo head cabinet. I'll let you know


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive seen the 60W heads before...what do they 'sound' like?
Are they any kind of reliable?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> Ive seen the 60W heads before...what do they 'sound' like?
> Are they any kind of reliable?


The Univox amps are great. Great sound and I am certain that they can be made better. All these vintage amps are based on the same circuits. The Univox amps were also assembled and verified by the same people that distributed Marshall amps in the US and Canada from the late 60s on... 
My 1561 head was completely recapped and retubed before I got it and it sounds amazing, the previous tech biased it quite cold ontop of that for long tube life. U could bias it hot and have a monster of an amp. All of these can be moded.

Another underated amp that I took advantage to get them dirt cheap. Plus I love the look of them. I also have the Univox bass reflex cab to go with it aswell as the 215 bass cab.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

re the Univox cabs: pics or it's all lies.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> re the Univox cabs: pics or it's all lies.



Lol... I got these over 10 years ago and don't have proper pics of them... 

Here are the original pics from the seller for the U-1061 head and cab:


Were it sits in a corner not very accessible for pics:


And the 215 Univox cab missing its logo.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That's a nice little museum you have there.


I think that's just the Univox room.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Plus I love the look of them. I also have the Univox bass reflex cab to go with it aswell as the 215 bass cab.


Thanks for the pics; cool stuff. And let me repay you for the effort by telling you that ain't no bass reflex. That, my friend, is a nice little horn. Maybe a reflex horn, not sure (doubt it; suspect back loaded full length horn). Confirmed that here:

Univox Amplifiers
"*UFO-15* cab with Univox Dual Diameter Alnico Magnet and 2" voice coil in folded horn cabinet design."

"Dual Diameter' makes me think ovular speaker (15 x 8-10" or so), which makes sense considering the size of the grille cloth area on the front. Other than that it could be a more conventional round jobby with a whizzer cone for more extended top end than the average 15 (unlikely to be coaxially mounted tweeter). If not ovular may be a front loaded horn; grille cloth for decoration only.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> cool stuff.



All the old stuff is the cool stuff... The reason why I'm stuck in the 60s and 70s stuff... 



jb welder said:


> I think that's just the Univox room.


lol..I'm running out of room in the basement. Once my renovations complete and my studio finished, will be finally able to set up all my equipment and rock the house down !!! HNG^%$


----------

